# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Holocaust Industry keeps the wound festering

## Pepper Belly

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015...tml?1442908024

And some wonder why some of us are really sick to fucking death of the Business of $HOAH.

A teenager, conscripted by the Nazi army to be a bookkeeper, on trial (as a juvenile) at age 91 by the Holocaust Whores who would prosecute a fly for laying eggs in a Jewish corpse, if they could.

Justice? Don't make me laugh.

----------

Invayne (09-24-2015),Jeff0463 (09-29-2015)

----------


## Crunch

Sieg Heil! Adolph would be proud that his legacy of hate continues.

----------

Deno (09-26-2015),KSigMason (09-22-2015),Northern Rivers (09-24-2015)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Pepper Belly

Try addressing the Jewish propaganda machine and their incessant need to keep the dream alive.

Read the story, moron.

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Pepper Belly

BFD. They are prosecuting a girl, who if she had refused to serve the Reich would have been imprisoned at best.

Doesn't matter to people like you, so long as $HOAH keeps collecting cash.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Try addressing the Jewish propaganda machine and their incessant need to keep the dream alive.
> 
> *Read the story, moron.*


This is not the *mosh pit*....... name calling does not bode well here.

----------

Northern Rivers (09-24-2015)

----------


## sooda

A teenager, conscripted by the Nazi army to be a bookkeeper, on trial (as a juvenile) at age 91 by the Holocaust™ Whores who would prosecute a fly for laying eggs in a Jewish corpse, if they could.


Really..

----------


## Pepper Belly

> This is not the *mosh pit*....... name calling does not bode well here.


That's nice. As one of the more thoughtful posters here, do you have an opinion of the prosecution of a 91 year old woman who was 18 when conscripted by the Nazis to be a bookkeeper?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> That's nice. As one of the more thoughtful posters here, do you have an opinion of the prosecution of a 91 year old woman who was 18 when conscripted by the Nazis to be a bookkeeper?


And since no one wants to read the facts, they are prosecuting this woman (then barely out of HS) with 260,000 counts of accessory to commit murder. I'm surprised it's not the magic 6 Million.

----------

Invayne (09-24-2015),Montana (09-22-2015),Sled Dog (09-23-2015)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> That's nice. As one of the more thoughtful posters here, do you have an opinion of the prosecution of a 91 year old woman who was 18 when conscripted by the Nazis to be a bookkeeper?


It sounds somewhat far fetched to prosecute someone like that. Does sound excessive and way over the top. 
However the goal of most of your anti-Jewish posts is usually just that............................
................anti-semitic rants ...... the same used by Skinheads, KKK and Muslims.  Good luck to you. <sarcasm>

----------

Deno (09-26-2015),Northern Rivers (09-24-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> It sounds somewhat far fetched to prosecute someone like that. Does sound excessive and way over the top. 
> However the goal of most of your anti-Jewish posts is usually just that............................
> ................anti-semitic rants ...... the same used by Skinheads, KKK and Muslims.  Good luck to you. <sarcasm>


The latter part of your statement simply illustrates that you do not have the same degree of knowledge as do I on this subject, because cases like this are not even remotely unusual. The reason I take no offense when you say things like that is because I would have said the same things a decade ago. Also, this is a forum and I tend to let everything slide off my back anyway.

----------


## lostbeyond

Every school has these idiots come in and give lectures to us.  Once I asked a teacher during one of the lectures when they are going to die already, and I promptly landed in the principal's office.  Way to go, communist kikes.

----------


## Dave37

If they are going to blame white people for slavery 150 years ago I guess she's fair game too (In case someone doesn't understand I think it's wrong).

----------


## sooda

> And since no one wants to read the facts, they are prosecuting this woman (then barely out of HS) with 260,000 counts of accessory to commit murder. I'm surprised it's not the magic 6 Million.


Seems a bit excessive to me. What's the point. Will she go to prison or will they hang her?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Seems a bit excessive to me. What's the point. Will she go to prison or will they hang her?


It won't matter. It's all about keeping the Holocaust™ alive.

----------


## Dave37

I don't mind keeping the Holocaust alive as sort of a history lesson but I think there were 5.8 million jews killed and another 5 million Ukrainians, Russians, political dissidents, old people, handicapped, etc killed that don't get much mention. Mass killings then and in more modern times, such as Cambodia, is something to be feared and condemned.

----------

Deno (09-26-2015),Invayne (09-24-2015),lostbeyond (09-22-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> And since no one wants to read the facts, they are prosecuting this woman (then barely out of HS) with 260,000 counts of accessory to commit murder. I'm surprised it's not the magic 6 Million.


People who hate the truth will hate you for saying the truth. They would rather put a label on you then look at the facts.

----------

Invayne (09-24-2015),Pepper Belly (09-22-2015)

----------


## KSigMason

> Try addressing the Jewish propaganda machine and their incessant need to keep the dream alive.
> 
> Read the story, moron.


So you'd allow criminals off free because they've eluded justice for a long time?




> Every school has these idiots come in and give lectures to us. Once I asked a teacher during one of the lectures when they are going to die already, and I promptly landed in the principal's office. Way to go, communist kikes.


You're disgusting.




> It won't matter. It's all about keeping the Holocaust™ alive.


Shouldn't you be going to a KKK rally right now and have a big anti-Holocaust J/O session?




> People who hate the truth will hate you for saying the truth. They would rather put a label on you then look at the facts.


The master of propaganda speaks about truth? LOL

----------



----------


## Pepper Belly

> So you'd allow criminals off free because they've eluded justice for a long time?
> 
> 
> You're disgusting.
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you be going to a KKK rally right now and have a big anti-Holocaust J/O session?
> 
> 
> The master of propaganda speaks about truth? LOL


260,000 counts of accessory to commit murder for a 91 year old woman who was conscripted (forced) to act as a bookkeeper at age 18.

Rather than send me to a KKK rally you ought to move to Israel. You sure don't belong here.

----------

Invayne (09-24-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> 260,000 counts of accessory to commit murder for a 91 year old woman who was conscripted (forced) to act as a bookkeeper at age 18.
> 
> Rather than send me to a KKK rally you ought to move to Israel. You sure don't belong here.


 Have you ever noticed Hollywood will try to brainwash people with movies, media, and schools ect. Just like the way they portray gays. Hollywood shows them as loving, normal people just want to marry. Instead of listening to God which He speaks about them 52 times in the bible and 3 stores of how they are in Gen chapter 9 and 19, including Judges chapter 19. They listen to what liberals tell them. No if a person doesn't believe the Bible their own studies confirm the Bible.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Have you ever noticed Hollywood will try to brainwash people with movies, media, and schools ect. Just like the way they portray gays. Hollywood shows them as loving, normal people just want to marry. Instead of listening to God which He speaks about them 52 times in the bible and 3 stores of how they are in Gen chapter 9 and 19, including Judges chapter 19. They listen to what liberals tell them. No if a person doesn't believe the Bible their own studies confirm the Bible.


They made movies since the 60's regurgitating every Nazi fantasy that was ever contrived, until those fictional events merged with reality. It's no wonder you see the majority of ignorant snark any time the issue is addressed not following the Shoah Approved Handbook. SCHINDLER'S LIST is so loaded with bullshit it ought to have a disclaimer declaring it total fiction.

----------


## KSigMason

> Rather than send me to a KKK rally you ought to move to Israel. You sure don't belong here.


I'm sure I'd do fine in Israel, but I'm fine right where I'm at, I've earned my keep and belong here just as much as you do (even with your hateful rhetoric and propaganda).

----------

Deno (09-26-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> I'm sure I'd do fine in Israel, but I'm fine right where I'm at, I've earned my keep and belong here just as much as you do (even with your hateful rhetoric and propaganda).


A bookkeeper, who is spreading propaganda and hate. It's not the one who questioned these charges.

----------

Pepper Belly (09-23-2015)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> They made movies since the 60's regurgitating every Nazi fantasy that was ever contrived, until those fictional events merged with reality. It's no wonder you see the majority of ignorant snark any time the issue is addressed not following the Shoah Approved Handbook. SCHINDLER'S LIST is so loaded with bullshit it ought to have a disclaimer declaring it total fiction.


Classic. This is your main theme. I've observed you since you've landed here.......... and now you're telling @KSigMason that he doesn't belong in this country!?

I'll be happy when YOU take a hike.

----------

KSigMason (09-23-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Classic. This is your main theme. I've observed you since you've landed here.......... and now you're telling @KSigMason that he doesn't belong in this country!?
> 
> I'll be happy when YOU take a hike.


I'm sticking around.  :Thumbsup20: 

I make exceptions for ignorance, so while you may despise me, I have nothing against you. It would be like hating a person for being retarded or queer. You can't help the bullshit you have been fed your entire life and you can't help holding onto it for dear life because your ego is too fragile deal with the fact that you have been sold a bill of goods.

I hope you continue to learn something from my participation here.

----------

Invayne (09-24-2015)

----------


## KSigMason

> I'm sticking around.


Whoop-dee-doo, do you want a medal?




> I make exceptions for ignorance, so while you may despise me, I have nothing against you. It would be like hating a person for being retarded or queer.









> You can't help the bullshit you have been fed your entire life and you can't help holding onto it for dear life because your ego is too fragile deal with the fact that you have been sold a bill of goods.


How ironic that a person like you would speak of ego. HA!




> I hope you continue to learn something from my participation here.


The only thing anyone could learn from you is how not to behave and act.

----------


## sotmfs

> I don't mind keeping the Holocaust alive as sort of a history lesson but I think there were 5.8 million jews killed and another 5 million Ukrainians, Russians, political dissidents, old people, handicapped, etc killed that don't get much mention. Mass killings then and in more modern times, such as Cambodia, is something to be feared and condemned.


  Holocaust museums mention all those(12 million,give or take) killed by the nazis and also mention the other genocides.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> The only thing anyone could learn from you is how not to behave and act.


That's rich. I start a thread discussing the issue, and you and other mental midgets come along and attack me personally. Just they type that would prosecute an old woman who was a teenager keeping the books for the Reich seventy fucking years ago.

Get lost, troglodyte.

----------


## sotmfs

> It won't matter. It's all about keeping the Holocaust alive.


Why shouldn't people remember the holocaust.

----------

Crunch (09-23-2015),Deno (09-26-2015),KSigMason (09-23-2015),Northern Rivers (09-24-2015)

----------


## KSigMason

> That's rich. I start a thread discussing the issue, and you and other mental midgets come along and attack me personally. Just they type that would prosecute an old woman who was a teenager keeping the books for the Reich seventy fucking years ago.
> 
> Get lost, troglodyte.


LOL Bigots like you have no place on this Earth, but alas my own principles prevent me from wishing harm on you.

----------

Crunch (09-23-2015),Northern Rivers (09-24-2015)

----------


## sotmfs

> They made movies since the 60's regurgitating every Nazi fantasy that was ever contrived, until those fictional events merged with reality. It's no wonder you see the majority of ignorant snark any time the issue is addressed not following the Shoah Approved Handbook. SCHINDLER'S LIST is so loaded with bullshit it ought to have a disclaimer declaring it total fiction.


The nazis actions were so brutal fiction is not required.

----------

Deno (09-26-2015),KSigMason (09-23-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> LOL Bigots like you have no place on this Earth, but alas my own principles prevent me from wishing harm on you.


Again, the name calling.

You are wholly incapable of even talking about this so stop making a fool of yourself.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> The nazis actions were so brutal fiction is not required.


One would think.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Again, the name calling.
> 
> You are wholly incapable of even talking about this so stop making a fool of yourself.


 They act like the left at times or closet lefts. A bookkeeper. :Smiley20:

----------


## Roadmaster

> The nazis actions were so brutal fiction is not required.


 So was the Soviet Union but we don't use that war to make people feel guilty for not accepting gays or opening borders.

----------

Pepper Belly (09-23-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> They act like the left at times or closet lefts. A bookkeeper.


No one seems to care that is old woman is being railroaded. Such is the power of nearly 3/4s of a Century of non-stop Zionist propaganda. What they are doing to this woman is as much a crime as what Nazis did. There's some irony right there.

----------


## Crunch

> LOL Bigots like you have no place on this Earth, but alas my own principles prevent me from wishing harm on you.


No trouble. I will do it for you.

----------

KSigMason (09-23-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> No trouble. I will do it for you.


So you wish harm on people with whom you have a disagreement. That must be a Jewish trait. Stay classy.

----------


## Roadmaster

> No one seems to care that is old woman is being railroaded. Such is the power of nearly 3/4s of a Century of non-stop Zionist propaganda. What they are doing to this woman is as much a crime as what Nazis did. There's some irony right there.


I care and people should turn out against them. You don't charge a bookkeeper with murder. All those one who helped kill Christians in Russia that fled to Germany and other countries, did you see any of them sought after. No this is a leftist dream to get anyone they can connected to Germany in that time period.

----------

Invayne (09-24-2015),Pepper Belly (09-23-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Why shouldn't people remember the holocaust.


 Why should we be pushed to while they want to remove Civil War History.

----------


## Roadmaster

Or better yet them claiming the Irish Cross is offensive and antisemtic and want it removed from public, but want us to respect them.

----------


## sotmfs

> So was the Soviet Union but we don't use that war to make people feel guilty for not accepting gays or opening borders.


What?

----------


## Roadmaster

> What?


Where have you been.

----------


## sotmfs

> Why should we be pushed to while they want to remove Civil War History.


That ain't gonna happen.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Seems a bit excessive to me. What's the point. Will she go to prison or will they hang her?


Excessive? Hardly. They are being forced into these legal actions. Oddly enough, by the dimbulbs who hate them so much.

The above mentioned dimbulbs used to flat out deny the holocaust. That was to radical of a position to gain any traction. It was aborted and a few different tactics were taken.

1. The numbers are fudged. Not real. Phoney. Oh yes, my oh my, there was a Holocaust, but no where near the numbers stated.

and

2. There are many many holocausts that have happened. Why are the Jews so special? Look at all those people murdered who barely get any recognition.

So, let's now examine the two latest 90+s who have been prosecuted. Attached to their charges are *big numbers*. Did you notice that. I'm sure you did. 

That means that through legal processes, the numbers of Jews actually killed in these camps, is getting validated and solidified.

That is exactly what the dimbulbs _don't_ want to happen. It strips them of their latest tactic in their zealotry of Jew hatred....yet they are forcing the action.

Besides that, they allude to personal altruism of all the other global holocaust victims...but can't even fathom the idea that the Jews can offer altruism as the reasonings regarding the Holocaust, to prevent *further* holocausts against *all peoples* on the planet.

They will probably put this woman in a small cell, with an easy bake oven light...and she will pass peacefully.

----------

Jim Scott (09-24-2015),Northern Rivers (09-24-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

Yes we hate them because the numbers were impossible and too easy to debunk. Those pictures were not of Jewish people in mass graves either been proven even though they keep showing them as so. They have even changed the number to 1.25 million but in the US they still say 6 million.

----------

Pepper Belly (09-23-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

Here is another hate, 80% of the clerics on the PP board are Jewish. It's called hate to tell the truth. I will just stick to the truth.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Excessive? Hardly. They are being forced into these legal actions. Oddly enough, by the dimbulbs who hate them so much.
> 
> The above mentioned dimbulbs used to flat out deny the holocaust. That was to radical of a position to gain any traction. It was aborted and a few different tactics were taken.
> 
> 1. The numbers are fudged. Not real. Phoney. Oh yes, my oh my, there was a Holocaust, but no where near the numbers stated.
> 
> and
> 
> 2. There are many many holocausts that have happened. Why are the Jews so special? Look at all those people murdered who barely get any recognition.
> ...


Who is forcing them? lmao

The "numbers are being validated"? By whom? The same people who were forced to decrease the previous bloated numbers?

auschwitz-plaque-killed-comparison.jpg

A few of us are actually looking for the truth, not some pathetic disgusting excuse to railroad a 91 year old woman. Sickening.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Who is forcing them? lmao
> 
> The "numbers are being validated"? By whom? The same people who were forced to decrease the previous bloated numbers?
> 
> Attachment 10880
> 
> A few of us are actually looking for the truth, not some pathetic disgusting excuse to railroad a 91 year old woman. Sickening.


Of course you are. Every time I read something by you, regarding the Jews....I can't help but notice how noble you are in pursuit of the truth.

----------

Northern Rivers (09-24-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Who is forcing them? lmao
> 
> The "numbers are being validated"? By whom? The same people who were forced to decrease the previous bloated numbers?
> 
> Attachment 10880
> 
> A few of us are actually looking for the truth, not some pathetic disgusting excuse to railroad a 91 year old woman. Sickening.


It's funny that I actually had some ancestors die in this both sides and I seek the truth but others want to avoid it. Bad or good I seek the truth.

----------

Pepper Belly (09-23-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Of course you are. Every time I read something by you, regarding the Jews....I can't help but notice how noble you are in pursuit of the truth.


Do you have a bone in this, I do. What's wrong with looking for truth

----------


## sotmfs

> Here is another hate, 80% of the clerics on the PP board are Jewish. It's called hate to tell the truth. I will just stick to the truth.


Was their a holocaust ?
Was Jesus Jewish?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Of course you are. Every time I read something by you, regarding the Jews....I can't help but notice how noble you are in pursuit of the truth.


And all you seem to care about is cheering on the Jews as they destroy what little is left of an old woman's life, so they can keep the Holocaust™ Industry running.

You are in no position to judge anyone.

----------


## Canadianeye

> And all you seem to care about is cheering on the Jews as they destroy what little is left of an old woman's life, so they can keep the Holocaust Industry running.
> 
> You are in no position to judge anyone.


What position do I _have_ to be in to judge anyone? Please explain.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Was their a holocaust ?
> Was Jesus Jewish?


No Jesus was not Jewish, He was God manifest in the flesh. He was before Mary, before Abraham. He was not of a womans eggs or a mans sperm. So don't try to tell me about His genealogy, He was before them and that's His book and He told Moses what to write. 

Did people die yes, I know for a fact one of mine quote Jewish ones did, possibly two. It's called a war.

----------


## sooda

> No Jesus was not Jewish, He was God manifest in the flesh. He was before Mary, before Abraham. He was not of a womans eggs or a mans sperm. So don't try to tell me about His genealogy, He was before them and that's His book and He told Moses what to write. 
> 
> Did people die yes, I know for a fact one of mine quote Jewish ones did, possibly two. It's called a war.


Yeah.. Jesus was Jewish .. Did you think he was a "Gentile"... or perhaps you think that Judaism is a race or Judaism is bestowed via sperm and egg?

Moses didn't write anything.. He'd been dead 800 years before the Pentateuch was written. In fact... there was NO Exodus.. its a morality tale of redemption... and delivering the Israelites out of the bondage of ignorance of God... crossing out of chaos.

----------

KSigMason (09-23-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Yeah.. Jesus was Jewish .. Did you think he was a "Gentile"... or perhaps you think that Judaism is a race or Judaism is bestowed via sperm and egg?
> 
> Moses didn't write anything.. He'd been dead 800 years before the Pentateuch was written. In fact... there was NO Exodus.. its a morality tale of redemption... and delivering the Israelites out of the bondage of ignorance of God... crossing out of chaos.


Really you don't know more about the Bible than most 10 year olds. In todays world He would be considered a Jew (not Jewish because that is a different doctrine)  because He believes in Himself, and Israelite and Hebrew and most certainly a Christian because He is Jesus Christ and wanted us to take His name.

----------


## sooda

> Really you don't know more about the Bible than most 10 year olds. In todays world He would be considered a Jew (not Jewish because that is a different doctrine)  because He believes in Himself, and Israelite and Hebrew and most certainly a Christian because He is Jesus Christ and wanted us to take His name.


I have 65 years of Bible study.. Your problem is that you think you are the only one and only your opinion matters.. How old were you when you converted from Judaism?

Christians are not supposed to be belligerent..

----------

KSigMason (09-23-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> I have 65 years of Bible study.. Your problem is that you think you are the only one and only your opinion matters.. How old were you when you converted from Judaism?
> 
> Christians are not supposed to be belligerent..


No they are suppose to know His word. Converted from Judaism? That fable of being Jewish because of a mother is false. Only His opinion matters and I can back up what I say with His word.

----------


## Roadmaster

If you remember I said I was a Jewish according to them, not Him. I don't need to follow the joys of satan and witchcraft in the Talmud and Kabbalah. They can have it. Where satan is a friend and helps you in this life with money, power and knowledge. Instead of what God said he is a raging wolf and a deceiver. They can have them.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I have 65 years of Bible study.. Your problem is that you think you are the only one and only your opinion matters.. How old were you when you converted from Judaism?
> 
> Christians are not supposed to be belligerent..


You two are just like the Sunni and Shia, ya know.   :Thinking:

----------


## sotmfs

> No they are suppose to know His word. Converted from Judaism? That fable of being Jewish because of a mother is false. Only His opinion matters and I can back up what I say with His word.


You are an expert on Judaism and Christianity?

----------


## Sled Dog

I fail to see the point in prosecuting draftees who did not directly harm camp inmates.

What were they supposed to do, refuse to obey orders and get shot themselves?

She wasn't a prison guard, she was a radio operatorette.    Time to give their vengeance a break, they have far worse monsters than Nazis to face these days.

----------

Pepper Belly (09-24-2015)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Every school has these idiots come in and give lectures to us.  Once I asked a teacher during one of the lectures when they are going to die already, and I promptly landed in the principal's office.  Way to go, communist kikes.


 @lostbeyond Got you out of the lecture, didn't it?

----------


## Sled Dog

> So you'd allow criminals off free because they've eluded justice for a long time?


There clearly wasn't a crime.

This is no different than the morons who want GW Bush arrested for "War Crimes" if he travels overseas.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Why shouldn't people remember the holocaust.


Because the Rodents have murdered something like four times as many babies in the US.

----------


## Sled Dog

> I care and people should turn out against them. You don't charge a bookkeeper with murder. All those one who helped kill Christians in Russia that fled to Germany and other countries, did you see any of them sought after. No this is a leftist dream to get anyone they can connected to Germany in that time period.


Well, hell.  That ain't right.

You charge a bookkeeper with murder when the evidence suggests they've committed murder.

You don't charge a bookkeeper with murder for simply doing her job as a radio operator in a war she was drafted into.    I fail to see where she's accrued any blame for that.   

Again, was she supposed to refuse orders to send messages and thus face a firing squad?  It's not like she was eating ham sandwiches in front of the inmates. (she may have been, but where's the evidence?)

----------

Invayne (09-24-2015),Roadmaster (09-23-2015)

----------


## Sled Dog

> That ain't gonna happen.


The Confederate battle flag is now a symbol of racism, which it never was.

I can guarantee you that the Rodents are NEVER going to allow Civil War history to be taught properly.  After all, it was the Rodents that started the war to keep their slaves on the plantation.

----------

Invayne (09-24-2015),Jim Scott (09-24-2015)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Yeah.. Jesus was Jewish .. Did you think he was a "Gentile"... or perhaps you think that Judaism is a race or Judaism is bestowed via sperm and egg?
> 
> Moses didn't write anything.. He'd been dead 800 years before the Pentateuch was written. In fact... there was NO Exodus.. its a morality tale of redemption... and delivering the Israelites out of the bondage of ignorance of God... crossing out of chaos.



Who said there was no "Exodus"?  Read Peligrino's Unearthing Atlantis: An Archaeological Odyssey


http://www.amazon.com/Unearthing-Atl.../dp/0679734074

----------

KSigMason (09-23-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> You are an expert on Judaism and Christianity?


 Are you good with any.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Well, hell.  That ain't right.
> 
> You charge a bookkeeper with murder when the evidence suggests they've committed murder.
> 
> You don't charge a bookkeeper with murder for simply doing her job as a radio operator in a war she was drafted into.    I fail to see where she's accrued any blame for that.   
> 
> Again, was she supposed to refuse orders to send messages and thus face a firing squad?  It's not like she was eating ham sandwiches in front of the inmates. (she may have been, but where's the evidence?)


Exactly that's the point. She is only guilty of desk work.

----------

Invayne (09-24-2015)

----------


## KSigMason

> Again, the name calling.
> 
> You are wholly incapable of even talking about this so stop making a fool of yourself.


When it's accurate, it's not name calling, it's just an observation.




> So you wish harm on people with whom you have a disagreement. *That must be a Jewish trait.* Stay classy.


This right here is why I find you so repugnant.




> Yes we hate them because the numbers were impossible and too easy to debunk. Those pictures were not of Jewish people in mass graves either been proven even though they keep showing them as so. They have even changed the number to 1.25 million but in the US they still say 6 million.


It's sad people like you are allowed to procreate and spread your disease to others, but you (and Pepper) are an example of why they photographed these camps when they were found; posterity, but alas even the bigots have been allowed to crawl their way to the surface and spread discontent and be a malignant sore on history.




> It's funny that I actually had some ancestors die in this both sides and I seek the truth but others want to avoid it. Bad or good I seek the truth.


You seek confirmation, not truth.

----------

GreenEyedLady (09-24-2015),Jim Scott (09-24-2015),Northern Rivers (09-24-2015),Sled Dog (09-23-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> It's sad people like you are allowed to procreate and spread your disease to others


 You are the problem not us.

----------


## Roadmaster

> And all you seem to care about is cheering on the Jews as they destroy what little is left of an old woman's life, so they can keep the Holocaust Industry running.
> 
> You are in no position to judge anyone.


 Pepper they are going to attack you for what He has let you know. If you look in Titus Chapter 1 Where He says rebuke them sharply He was talking about the Jewish  that others will see the truth and some don't want to. He was also talking about not calling any nationality clean or unclean in which those did. He was saying the ones who are deceivers, the love of money is motivating them, liars, reprobates and you won't change them. There is a time to be nice and a time not to. If a person listens to Him instead of this world you will see the truth. There is no excuse for a Christian to defend the Talmud or that doctrine. I have patience with one not like this that don't see but only so much. He does ask us to be in Timothy.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I'm sticking around. 
> 
> I make exceptions for ignorance, so while you may despise me, I have nothing against you. It would be like hating a person for being retarded or queer. You can't help the bullshit you have been fed your entire life and you can't help holding onto it for dear life because your ego is too fragile deal with the fact that you have been sold a bill of goods.
> 
> I hope you continue to learn something from my participation here.


It's hard to hate ignorance. Let me ask you. Have you any direct contact with German concentration or forced labor camp survivors?
And I'm not talking about someone like the EVIL George Soros....... he is vermin.

----------

KSigMason (09-24-2015)

----------


## sooda

> It's hard to hate ignorance. Let me ask you. Have you any direct contact with German concentration or forced labor camp survivors?
> And I'm not talking about someone like the EVIL George Soros....... he is vermin.


Soros was VERY young and had no choice in the matter.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> It's hard to hate ignorance. Let me ask you. *Have you any direct contact with German concentration or forced labor camp survivors?*
> And I'm not talking about someone like the EVIL George Soros....... he is vermin.


Irrelevant to this particular story, which ought to disturb anyone with a conscience and a minimum of three brain cells. This prosecution of a woman already at Death's Door, is despicable and is exactly the kind of thing that got me started toward looking for the truth, not merely the emotional testimony of people who made claims about history.

George Soros is perhaps the single most demonic human being currently alive.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Soros was VERY young and had no choice in the matter.


Presently he is a piece of shit, to put it mildly.

----------

Deno (09-26-2015)

----------


## patrickt

Pepper Belly: "And some wonder why some of us are really sick to fucking death of the Business of $HOAH."

Ah, the old strawman. "Some of us." Please understand Pepper, that hardly anyone wonders why you are really sick to death of the Holocaust. Oops. That should be "....sick to fucking death...."

----------

KSigMason (09-24-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Pepper Belly: "And some wonder why some of us are really sick to fucking death of the Business of $HOAH."
> 
> Ah, the old strawman. "Some of us." Please understand Pepper, that hardly anyone wonders why you are really sick to death of the Holocaust. Oops. That should be "....sick to fucking death...."


I'm far from alone in my concerns. 

Stick to Trump, Patrick. It's all you got.

----------


## Canadianeye

> I'm far from alone in my concerns. 
> 
> Stick to Trump, Patrick. It's all you got.


I always appreciate the opinion of a retired police officer. I also consider it a bonus that he lives in Mexico as an American so he offers a realistic glimpse of what the real deal is.

I don't always agree, but the perspective is unique and a good thing, IMOA.

----------

Northern Rivers (09-24-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015...tml?1442908024
> 
> And some wonder why some of us are really sick to fucking death of the Business of $HOAH.
> 
> A teenager, conscripted by the Nazi army to be a bookkeeper, on trial (as a juvenile) at age 91 by the Holocaust Whores who would prosecute a fly for laying eggs in a Jewish corpse, if they could.
> 
> Justice? Don't make me laugh.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

I wonder when George Soros is going to be arrested for his involvement??

Oh, never mind.

----------


## Invayne

> Why shouldn't people remember the holocaust.


Which one? 

All of them?

----------

Pepper Belly (09-24-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> I care and people should turn out against them. You don't charge a bookkeeper with murder.* All those one who helped kill Christians in Russia that fled to Germany and other countries, did you see any of them sought after.* No this is a leftist dream to get anyone they can connected to Germany in that time period.


No, because they were Jews. That's DIFFERENT.....  :Wink:

----------


## Invayne

> Soros was VERY young and had no choice in the matter.


No, he happily did what he did. If a young bookkeeper can go to prison, so can he.

----------


## Invayne

> Irrelevant to this particular story, which ought to disturb anyone with a conscience and a minimum of three brain cells. This prosecution of a woman already at Death's Door, is despicable and is exactly the kind of thing that got me started toward looking for the truth, not merely the emotional testimony of people who made claims about history.
> 
> George Soros is perhaps the single most demonic human being currently alive.


I beg to differ on the "human" part....

----------

Pepper Belly (09-24-2015)

----------


## KSigMason

> You are the problem not us.


No, the problem is narrow close-minded, bigots and fear-mongers.




> Pepper they are going to attack you for what He has let you know.


So now God is behind Pepper's bigotry?! LMAO! What a cop out.

----------

Northern Rivers (09-24-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> No, the problem is narrow close-minded, bigots and fear-mongers.
> 
> 
> So now God is behind Pepper's bigotry?! LMAO! What a cop out.


Oh those words hurt so much Mason. Yes God explained how they are in the Bible. That doctrine is evil. Oh that's right I should listen to an atheist that plays games, not thanks.

----------


## Roadmaster

> No, because they were Jews. That's DIFFERENT.....


 Jewish not Jew. It's funny I read all the remarks on the Pope and ok I don't agree with him on things but not a one person called the other a bigot or racist for disagreeing with him but they run to the side of people who curse Christ. Amazing isn't it when God speaks on this.

----------


## KSigMason

> Oh those words hurt so much Mason. Yes God explained how they are in the Bible. That doctrine is evil.


Uh huh...




> Oh that's right I should listen to an atheist that plays games, not thanks.


I'm an atheist now?!

----------

Northern Rivers (09-24-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Uh huh...
> 
> 
> I'm an atheist now?!


10 For there are many unruly and vain talkers and deceivers, specially they of the circumcision:
11 Whose mouths must be stopped, who subvert whole houses, teaching things which they ought not, for filthy lucre's sake.
12 One of themselves, _even_ a prophet of their own, said, The Cretians _are_ alway liars, evil beasts, slow bellies.
13 This witness is true. Wherefore rebuke them sharply, that they may be sound in the faith;
14 Not giving heed to Jewish fables, and commandments of men, that turn from the truth.


Who were the ones of circumcision He was talking about. The Word is Him, the Word because flesh.

----------


## Roadmaster

15 Unto the pure all things _are_ pure: but unto them that are defiled and unbelieving _is_ nothing pure; but even their mind and conscience is defiled.
16 They profess that they know God; but in works they deny _him_, being abominable, and disobedient, and unto every good work reprobate.


Reprobate means reject. It's fits the Jewish religion Talmud. For  gay marriage, transgender, abortions, calling others unclean, it's a different doctrine than His. The headlines are there, rights for Jews and gays. Christians know if they read the Bible with Him, He explains all. I know what I say is out of season but it's His truth. This is why they focus on Muslims throwing gays off buildings. Then they say well it's not all that follow the Talmud, yes it is they only go against it for it not to come into their groups but it's ok for the goys.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Uh huh...
> 
> 
> I'm an atheist now?!


Just post something about hating Jews and you'll be just fine....... :Geez:

----------

KSigMason (09-25-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> 15 Unto the pure all things _are_ pure: but unto them that are defiled and unbelieving _is_ nothing pure; but even their mind and conscience is defiled.
> 16 They profess that they know God; but in works they deny _him_, being abominable, and disobedient, and unto every good work reprobate.
> 
> 
> Masterbate means eject. It's fits my own views on Jewish religion. For  gay marriage, transgender, abortions, calling others besides me unclean, it's a different doctrine than His. The headlines are there, rights for Jews, leprechauns and gays. Christians know if they read the Bible with Him, they need candles because there were no light bulbs back then. He explains all. I know what I say is out of reason but it's His truth. This is why I focus on Muslims throwing gays off buildings. Then they say well it's not all that follow the Talmud, yes it is they only go against it for it not to come into their groups but it's ok for the goys.


 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Try addressing the Jewish propaganda machine and their incessant need to keep the dream alive.
> 
> Read the story, moron.


It's easier to read Roadmaster's stuff...it's funny.

----------

KSigMason (09-25-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015...tml?1442908024
> 
> And some wonder why some of us are really sick to fucking death of the Business of $HOAH.
> 
> A teenager, conscripted by the Nazi army to be a bookkeeper, on trial (as a juvenile) at age 91 by the Holocaust Whores who would prosecute a fly for laying eggs in a Jewish corpse, if they could.
> 
> Justice? Don't make me laugh.


Justice for the victims of the holocaust make lots of people laugh. Some wanna be oven door slammers post right here on this site.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Northern Rivers

> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015...tml?1442908024
> 
> And some wonder why some of us are really sick to fucking death of the Business of $HOAH.
> 
> A teenager, conscripted by the Nazi army to be a bookkeeper, on trial (as a juvenile) at age 91 by the Holocaust Whores who would prosecute a fly for laying eggs in a Jewish corpse, if they could.
> 
> Justice? Don't make me laugh.


What flies??? That's what Zyklon B was for.....yeah, okay...rats, too. Flies, rats and Jews. Now you can have an orgasm, huh...... :Headbang:

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Try addressing the Jewish propaganda machine and their incessant need to keep the dream alive.
> 
> Read the story, moron.


Oops...he read the moron and not the story. He bad.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> It sounds somewhat far fetched to prosecute someone like that. Does sound excessive and way over the top. 
> However the goal of most of your anti-Jewish posts is usually just that............................
> ................anti-semitic rants ...... the same used by Skinheads, KKK and Muslims.  Good luck to you. <sarcasm>


He/she has access to all the trial documents...we don't...so cut some slack.  :Smiley20:

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Again, the name calling.
> 
> You are wholly incapable of even talking about this so stop making a fool of yourself.


You started the name calling as soon as someone decided to counter your anti-Semitism. So???? It's not like you're a Jew and deserving of it, huh?

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Do you have a bone in this, I do. What's wrong with looking for truth


When you find it...let us know.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> No, the problem is narrow close-minded, bigots and fear-mongers.
> 
> 
> So now God is behind Pepper's bigotry?! LMAO! What a cop out.


The sooner both uber L and R wings get scissored off into irrelevancy...the better. These people will end up talking to themselves. And here we are...wondering why ISIS is run by nuts.  :Geez:

----------

Canadianeye (09-24-2015),patrickt (09-24-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Exactly that's the point. She is only guilty of desk work.


You should know, right?

----------


## Invayne

> 


There may be a rule here about changing someone's posts....

----------

Pepper Belly (09-25-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> There may be a rule here about changing someone's posts....


C'mon...this thread is a circus. I'm just clowning around. You take it all serious???? Okay...my bad........... :F Sorry:

----------


## Sled Dog

> Soros was VERY young and had no choice in the matter.


Now he's older, and he's STILL an EVIL fuckwad socialist tyrant seeking to do everything he can to overthrow democratic governments and enslave people seeking only their freedom from turds like Soros.

And YOU support and defend him, just like you support and defend the Maggot religion invented by the Baby Raping Profit.

WE KNOW what that says about you.

----------

Deno (09-26-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> What flies??? That's what Zyklon B was for.....yeah, okay...rats, too. Flies, rats and Jews. Now you can have an orgasm, huh......


It was for lice. The alleged gas chambers actually were showers to clean the vermin filth off of the prisoners.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> It's hard to hate ignorance. Let me ask you. *Have you any direct contact with German concentration or forced labor camp survivors?*
> And I'm not talking about someone like the EVIL George Soros....... he is vermin.





> *Irrelevant to this particular story,* which ought to disturb anyone with a conscience and a minimum of three brain cells. This prosecution of a woman already at Death's Door, is despicable and is exactly the kind of thing that got me started toward looking for the truth, not merely the emotional testimony of people who made claims about history.
> 
> George Soros is perhaps the single most demonic human being currently alive.


So your answer is NO.
*Case closed.

*

----------


## Pepper Belly

> So your answer is NO.
> *Case closed.
> 
> *


Wrong. My answer was that your question has zero bearing on the facts of this story.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Wrong. My answer was that your question has zero bearing on the facts of this story.


So 1st hand witnesses are meaningless????!!!!    :Wtf20:  

I guess we are dealing with more than hate here.  

You need to go away.

----------

Northern Rivers (09-25-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> So 1st hand witnesses are meaningless????!!!!    
> 
> I guess we are dealing with more than hate here.  
> 
> You need to go away.


We are not dealing with hate nor any other contrived nonsense from your shallow mullet. 

I have seen more Holocaust™ films than probably 99% of Americans, and not one single film has anything at all to do with this case of railroading an old lady who was a teenage bookkeeper in WW2.

You ought not presume anything about anyone. And feel free to put me on ignore. Frankly I've grown bored with your assumptions, ignorance and stupidity.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> We are not dealing with hate nor any other contrived nonsense from your shallow mullet. 
> 
> I have seen more Holocaust™ films than probably 99% of Americans, and not one single film has anything at all to do with this case of railroading an old lady who was a teenage bookkeeper in WW2.
> 
> You ought not presume anything about anyone.* And feel free to put me on ignore.* Frankly I've grown bored with your assumptions, ignorance and stupidity.


I would not give you the honor.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I would not give you the honor.


Haha! You could do yourself a huge favor and stop trying to put labels on people with whom you disagree and maybe just see if their point of view has some merit. Frankly I don't understand why people get so torqued up over what others think on any given subject. I can guarantee you that if you were lucky enough to be my friend in real life you would love me, warts and all.

----------

Invayne (09-25-2015)

----------


## sotmfs

> Are you good with any.


I do not claim to be an expert on any reliion.Iwas raised a Cristian by my Mother,the Daughter of a German ,prominent Lutheran Minister.I have Jewish friends and have been to synagogue and celebrated Jewish holidays with them.I have a Bible and I read it often.

----------


## sooda

> Who said there was no "Exodus"?  Read Peligrino's Unearthing Atlantis: An Archaeological Odyssey
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Unearthing-Atl.../dp/0679734074


What does Atlantis have to do with the Exodus myth?

----------


## sooda

> Now he's older, and he's STILL an EVIL fuckwad socialist tyrant seeking to do everything he can to overthrow democratic governments and enslave people seeking only their freedom from turds like Soros.
> 
> And YOU support and defend him, just like you support and defend the Maggot religion invented by the Baby Raping Profit.
> 
> WE KNOW what that says about you.


Soros was 9 years old when Hitler came to power.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Soros

----------


## Roadmaster

> Wrong. My answer was that your question has zero bearing on the facts of this story.


 If you don't believe by faith because that is all they have, you hate Jewish people. There is no evidence of gas chambers, 50% of witnesses were proven to have been lying, even the Jewish Historians admit it never happened. Stories of Jews in the camps being murdered by mass electrocution, execution steam machines, and Jews being burned alive in open pits, have all been false, and admitted so by the Jewish Holocaust historians. There is no evidence so all they have is well if you don't believe it you hate us. If fact to tell you the truth the concentration camps had swimming pools, movie theaters, soccer fields, and even dance halls. If you don't just have faith in this deception you are antisemtic, you hate them and that is why they run around trying to get laws passed to fine people or put them in jail for knowing and telling the truth.

----------

Invayne (09-25-2015),Pepper Belly (09-25-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> I do not claim to be an expert on any reliion.Iwas raised a Cristian by my Mother,the Daughter of a German ,prominent Lutheran Minister.I have Jewish friends and have been to synagogue and celebrated Jewish holidays with them.I have a Bible and I read it often.


 The Bible is not a mans book. If you are reading it without being saved you will never understand it. That's like being baptized without being saved first, it has no meaning. Which things also we speak, not in the words which man's wisdom teacheth, but which the Holy Ghost teacheth; comparing spiritual things with spiritual. The Bible is spiritual. It doesn't matter who your dad or mom were.

----------

GreenEyedLady (09-26-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

The Left will never let Germany move on as they will not let the US move on from slavery.

----------

GreenEyedLady (09-26-2015),Invayne (09-25-2015),Roadmaster (09-25-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> Soros was 9 years old when Hitler came to power.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Soros


He says to this day he has no remorse for what he did. He remembers it well. I don't believe in age restrictions for crimes against humanity. That fucker should be hanging from a rope.

----------

GreenEyedLady (09-26-2015),Roadmaster (09-25-2015)

----------


## sooda

> He says to this day he has no remorse for what he did. He remembers it well. I don't believe in age restrictions for crimes against humanity. That fucker should be hanging from a rope.


I was in error.. Soros was three when Hitler came to power.

----------


## Invayne

> If you don't believe by faith because that is all they have, you hate Jewish people. There is no evidence of gas chambers, 50% of witnesses were proven to have been lying, even the Jewish Historians admit it never happened. Stories of Jews in the camps being murdered by mass electrocution, execution steam machines, and Jews being burned alive in open pits, have all been false, and admitted so by the Jewish Holocaust historians. There is no evidence so all they have is well if you don't believe it you hate us. If fact to tell you the truth the concentration camps had swimming pools, movie theaters, soccer fields, and even dance halls. If you don't just have faith in this deception you are antisemtic, you hate them and that is why they run around trying to get laws passed to fine people or put them in jail for knowing and telling the truth.


Disease and starvation were the main culprits...brought on by the allied forces..... :Dontknow:

----------


## Invayne

> I was in error.. Soros was three when Hitler came to power.


What difference does that make? Why are you sticking for this criminal?

----------

Pepper Belly (09-26-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> The Left will never let Germany move on as they will not let the US move on from slavery.


Actually, it's the RIGHT that screams ANTISEMITISM the most. Liberals don't give a shit...

----------

Northern Rivers (09-25-2015)

----------


## sooda

> What difference does that make? Why are you sticking for this criminal?


Well, Soros has contributed 8 billion to charitable causes and helped bring down the Soviet Union.. 

Why do you call him a criminal?

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Actually, it's the RIGHT that screams ANTISEMITISM the most. Liberals don't give a shit...


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: ...and true!

----------


## Invayne

> Well, Soros has contributed 8 billion to charitable causes and helped bring down the Soviet Union.. 
> 
> Why do you call him a criminal?


Good grief, I'm not wasting my time doing your homework. Do your own research.

----------


## sotmfs

> It was for lice. The alleged gas chambers actually were showers to clean the vermin filth off of the prisoners.


Of course!! It is a fact the nazis were concerned about the health of those they arrested and put in the camps.The nazis  did not kill civilians!!LOL!

----------


## sotmfs

> If you don't believe by faith because that is all they have, you hate Jewish people. There is no evidence of gas chambers, 50% of witnesses were proven to have been lying, even the Jewish Historians admit it never happened. Stories of Jews in the camps being murdered by mass electrocution, execution steam machines, and Jews being burned alive in open pits, have all been false, and admitted so by the Jewish Holocaust historians. There is no evidence so all they have is well if you don't believe it you hate us. If fact to tell you the truth the concentration camps had swimming pools, movie theaters, soccer fields, and even dance halls. If you don't just have faith in this deception you are antisemtic, you hate them and that is why they run around trying to get laws passed to fine people or put them in jail for knowing and telling the truth.



Did you come from an alternate universe?

----------

KSigMason (09-26-2015),Northern Rivers (09-25-2015),NuYawka (09-26-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Did you come from an alternate universe?


Nope. It's the same one we live in, unfortunately. Roady just hates Jews.

----------

KSigMason (09-26-2015)

----------


## sotmfs

> Disease and starvation were the main culprits...brought on by the allied forces.....


Of course! There was no reason for the allies to attack Germany,forcing the nazis to create the camps.

----------


## sotmfs

> Nope. It's the same one we live in, unfortunately. Roady just hates Jews.


Why? What reason?

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Haha! You could do yourself a huge favor and stop trying to put labels on people with whom you disagree and maybe just see if their point of view has some merit. Frankly I don't understand why people get so torqued up over what others think on any given subject. I can guarantee you that if you were lucky enough to be my friend in real life you would love me, warts and all.


Obviously, you have access to all the legal briefs. Please clue us all in......

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Why? What reason?


She said "I hate Jews." Those were the words used...not mine...not conjecture. Who knows beyond that....

----------


## sotmfs

I do not understand the concept of antisemitism.Many ,without any real knowledge of Judaism or knowing any Jews hate Jews.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I do not understand the concept of antisemitism.Many ,without any real knowledge of Judaism or knowing any Jews hate Jews.


I grew up in Westchester County...a tad out of NYC. The mix of Italians (like me) and Jews in my neighbourhood was pretty even. We judged each other on sandlot baseball and what someone's fridge had in it. Them days're gone......

I've found in life that there are two ways to better oneself. One way is by achieving something, worthwhile...another way is to lessen everyone else's stature. Anti-semites are losers that fully understand "misery loves company". That's my call.....

----------


## Roadmaster

> I do not understand the concept of antisemitism.Many ,without any real knowledge of Judaism or knowing any Jews hate Jews.


Give me one reason I should like Judaism or Islam as a Christian.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Give me one reason I should like Judaism or Islam as a Christian.


You are spinning what you said about Jews. It's not...as you just posted..."why" you should like them. You SAID you HATE Jews...not that you need a reason to "like" them. What disingenuous nonsense. Try this garbola on someone else...SOTMFS and NR won't wear it.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> Disease and starvation were the main culprits...brought on by the allied forces.....


 brought on by ALLIED forces?????

Care to prove when an ALLIED force EVER starved a prisoner? 
Best rethink that excuse.
 It was the Socialist NAZIS that starved people, and not just JEWS.
 It really sickens me that stupidity takes the place of intelligence.
 Who put them in concentration camps? The Allies? 
Tell me, during WW2, when the US ensconced Japanese Americans in camps, did we STARVE them? Did we force them onto slave labor?

Lord, Liberal idiocy and hatred astounds me!

----------

KSigMason (09-26-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

I know that many of the Talmud Jewish people have already cursed the Holy Ghost many times so that is an unforgiveable sin. I don't waste my time on them and they serve satan. The ones that think they can haven't read the Talmud and don't know them especially these Evangelical priest that think they can.  The ones not like this and just consider themselves Jewish by birth which is a fable, I hope they find Jesus. The same way with the Muslims. I hate the way both these doctrines do their children. They never know the truth and are never sure of the afterlife. The Talmud contradicts itself. One time it will say this is it, no heaven or hell. Then it will say well you go to hell for so many years and then you are ok. Then at times it says praise yourself, you are gods. It's not wonder Jesus hated these doctrines.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Just like I don't waste my time on someone who claims to be some sort of know it all radical Christian, yet professes hatred against EVERY TENANT taught by JESUS, I KNOW what following the truth of GOD means. I have this kind of HATER on ignore. 
I can deal with atheists, but I can't and will not abide with those who twist the word of God to their own fanatical devices and hatred.

----------

KSigMason (09-26-2015),Northern Rivers (09-26-2015),NuYawka (09-26-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> brought on by ALLIED forces?????
> 
> Care to prove when an ALLIED force EVER starved a prisoner? 
> Best rethink that excuse.
>  It was the Socialist NAZIS that starved people, and not just JEWS.
>  It really sickens me that stupidity takes the place of intelligence.
>  Who put them in concentration camps? The Allies? 
> Tell me, during WW2, when the US ensconced Japanese Americans in camps, did we STARVE them? Did we force them onto slave labor?
> 
> Lord, Liberal idiocy and hatred astounds me!


It's called The Reverse Marshall Plan...... :Thinking:

----------


## Roadmaster

28 Verily I say unto you, All sins shall be forgiven unto the sons of men, and blasphemies wherewith soever they shall blaspheme:
29 But he that shall blaspheme against the Holy Ghost hath never forgiveness, but is in danger of eternal damnation:
30 Because they said, He hath an unclean spirit.


Too many of them do this.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

and in 1948, 13 Billion dollars, equaling 130B in todays dollars, made sure the people who were subjugated by the NAZIs, were made to starve?

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> 28 Verily I say unto you, All sins shall be forgiven unto the sons of men, and blasphemies wherewith soever they shall blaspheme:
> 29 But he that shall blaspheme against the Holy Ghost hath never forgiveness, but is in danger of eternal damnation:
> 30 Because they said, He hath an unclean spirit.
> 
> 
> Too many of them do this.


 Too bad you don't apply this to your JEW hate. Dare to quote scriptures when you can't follow the true meaning. False Christian is thy name.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Too bad you don't apply this to your JEW hate. Dare to quote scriptures when you can't follow the true meaning. False Christian is thy name.


You know He said His word is like a sharp sword, it cuts to the truth. I hate the doctrine of Balaam just like He did.

----------


## Roadmaster

14 But I have a few things against thee, because thou hast there them that hold the doctrine of Balaam, who taught Balac to cast a stumblingblock before the children of Israel, to eat things sacrificed unto idols, and to commit fornication.
15 So hast thou also them that hold the doctrine of the Nicolaitans, which thing I hate.


I am not worried a bit, He hated them too.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> You know He said His word is like a sharp sword, it cuts to the truth. I hate the doctrine of Balaam just like He did.


 WTH are you talking about? The truth cuts like a knife. YOU do not understand the word of God. I pity people like you.

----------

KSigMason (09-26-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> 14 But I have a few things against thee, because thou hast there them that hold the doctrine of Balaam, who taught Balac to cast a stumblingblock before the children of Israel, to eat things sacrificed unto idols, and to commit fornication.
> 15 So hast thou also them that hold the doctrine of the Nicolaitans, which thing I hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not worried a bit, He hated them too.


Hold up your hatred like a shield. It will hold your soul to eternal damnation.  
Look to the Lord's Prayer else you be condemned.
 My final advise to a false Christian.

----------

KSigMason (09-26-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> WTH are you talking about? The truth cuts like a knife. YOU do not understand the word of God. I pity people like you.


 For the word of God _is_ quick, and powerful, and sharper than any twoedged sword, piercing even to the dividing asunder of soul and spirit, and of the joints and marrow, and _is_ a discerner of the thoughts and intents of the heart.

Lol you and sooda are kin to each other are you not. :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Roadmaster

I will leave you alone maybe you and sooda can argue this one out. Both of you know about the same.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Ah, but you and sooda have far more in common, both being Jew haters.
 Jesus was a Jew, you know. Yes, a JEW. That must really tweak your brain.
 I'm glad you can acknowledge you hate Jesus and are willing to persecute his kind. Just like the Roman you are. It's just sad you think you can twist his teachings. 
It makes you feel so much like a "GOOD Christian".
As the Pope would say, "GOD Bless you, my child. May you someday come into the light."
 I'm done listening to false christians. Thanks for the fantasy entertainment!

----------



----------


## KSigMason

> If you don't believe by faith because that is all they have, you hate Jewish people. There is no evidence of gas chambers, 50% of witnesses were proven to have been lying, even the Jewish Historians admit it never happened. Stories of Jews in the camps being murdered by mass electrocution, execution steam machines, and Jews being burned alive in open pits, have all been false, and admitted so by the Jewish Holocaust historians. There is no evidence so all they have is well if you don't believe it you hate us. If fact to tell you the truth the concentration camps had swimming pools, movie theaters, soccer fields, and even dance halls. If you don't just have faith in this deception you are antisemtic, you hate them and that is why they run around trying to get laws passed to fine people or put them in jail for knowing and telling the truth.


Revisionist, anti-Jew BS right there.




> Give me one reason I should like Judaism or Islam as a Christian.


Because Christianity stemmed from Judaism? Because Christ practiced Judaism




> I don't waste my time on them and they serve satan.


Yeah...except your kind of "christian" sees Satan everywhere and in everything that doesn't fit in your small box.




> The ones not like this and just consider themselves Jewish by birth which is a fable...


How is it a fable? Jewish ancestry is traced through the mother, ie by birth.




> The Talmud contradicts itself.


There are contradictions found in the Bible as well.




> Just like I don't waste my time on someone who claims to be some sort of know it all radical Christian, yet professes hatred against EVERY TENANT taught by JESUS, I KNOW what following the truth of GOD means. I have this kind of HATER on ignore. 
> I can deal with atheists, but I can't and will not abide with those who twist the word of God to their own fanatical devices and hatred.







> 28 Verily I say unto you, All sins shall be forgiven unto the sons of men, and blasphemies wherewith soever they shall blaspheme:
> 29 But he that shall blaspheme against the Holy Ghost hath never forgiveness, but is in danger of eternal damnation:
> 30 Because they said, He hath an unclean spirit.
> 
> 
> Too many of them do this.


Even the Devil can quote scripture.




> You know He said His word is like a sharp sword, it cuts to the truth. I hate the doctrine of Balaam just like He did.


Yes, yes, you're just so perfect and blah blah blah blah blah.

----------

GreenEyedLady (09-26-2015),Northern Rivers (09-26-2015),NuYawka (09-28-2015),sotmfs (09-26-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Just like I don't waste my time on someone who claims to be some sort of know it all radical Christian, yet professes hatred against EVERY TENANT taught by JESUS, I KNOW what following the truth of GOD means. I have this kind of HATER on ignore. 
> I can deal with atheists, but I can't and will not abide with those who twist the word of God to their own fanatical devices and hatred.


Those out there that are "moderate" Christians...by that I mean, those that don't go to church a whole heckuva lot...are innocuous. But, people like Roadkill...that wear their Christianity on their sleeves...tender very good reasons to not like Christianity. They preach love...and practice hate. What a shining example of the Devil's work.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

GreenEyedLady (09-26-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Revisionist, anti-Jew BS right there.
> 
> 
> Because Christianity stemmed from Judaism? Because Christ practiced Judaism
> 
> 
> Yeah...except your kind of "christian" sees Satan everywhere and in everything that doesn't fit in your small box.
> 
> 
> ...


If I find this offensive...and I'm as far from Jewish as any Calabrese can be...then I can only imagine how a Jew feels when they come across this site. What must they think of the rest of us???

----------

GreenEyedLady (09-26-2015)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I know that many of the Talmud Jewish people have already cursed the Holy Ghost many times so that is an unforgiveable sin. I don't waste my time on them and they serve satan. The ones that think they can haven't read the Talmud and don't know them especially these Evangelical priest that think they can.  The ones not like this and just consider themselves Jewish by birth which is a fable, I hope they find Jesus. The same way with the Muslims. I hate the way both these doctrines do their children. They never know the truth and are never sure of the afterlife. The Talmud contradicts itself. One time it will say this is it, no heaven or hell. Then it will say well you go to hell for so many years and then you are ok. Then at times it says praise yourself, you are gods. It's not wonder Jesus hated these doctrines.


You pretty much show your twisted ignorance every time you open your bigoted mouth about the Talmud. Jewish scholars continue to sit and learn and argue about the Talmud and the various Talmudic Rabbis' opinions. You speak about it as if there is only one opinion about everything in that collection of writings and when you see contradictions and differing opinions you use that to bolster your festering hate.

----------

GreenEyedLady (09-26-2015),KSigMason (09-28-2015)

----------


## Sled Dog

> It was for lice. The alleged gas chambers actually were showers to clean the vermin filth off of the prisoners.



While your OP was on the mark, since there's no point in prosecuting someone who was merely a clerk with no active participation in the death camp, your present post, if posted seriously, shows that you are both incredibly ignorant and incredibly gullible to ignore the documented industrialized mass murder of a minimum of 12 million people by the National Socialist Democratic Workers Party.

You should be ashamed of your stupidity.

----------

KSigMason (09-28-2015),NuYawka (09-28-2015)

----------


## Sled Dog

> What does Atlantis have to do with the Exodus myth?


The explosion of the Island of Thera just coincidentally happens just about when the Exodus "miracles" supposedly happened.

Peligrino draws a MUCH more rational timeline than Velikovksy did in his "Worlds In Collision", and far far more rational than the magic story of God and his special  interest in the descendants of one man.

----------


## Sled Dog

> The Left will never let Germany move on as they will not let the US move on from slavery.


Death to tyrants then.

Works for me.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Well, Soros has contributed 8 billion to charitable causes and helped bring down the Soviet Union.. 
> 
> Why do you call him a criminal?


What's that bullshit?

Did Soros help fund the Strategic Defense Initiative?

No.  That was Ronald Reagan and the United States Taxpayer.  

Did Soros help fund the reconstruction of the United States Navy that Carter almost destroyed?

No.  That too was Ronald Reagan and the United States Taxpayer.

Did Soros help bleed Russia dry on the battlefields of Trashcanistan by funding the Mujehadin?

No.  Again, that too was Ronald Reagan and the United States Taxpayer.

Did Soros press and press and press again on the theme of human rights violations in the Soviet Union?

No.  That was Reagan and Thatcher, both of whom Soros opposed viciously.

Soros SUPPORTS communism, he rejects freedom and individual liberty.  He's a socialist and has therefore ALWAYS rejected freedom and individual liberty while he amasses power to himself.

Your lies really don't work on boards occupied by Americans and moderated by people who won't protect you from the truth.

The Soviet Union failed for a number of reasons:

1) Socialism ALWAYS fails.

2) The United States PUSHED it into failure, under Reagan.

3) Your pet Piece-Prize winning Commie, who invented a novel line of C-4 Toys For Tots in addition to a ICBM that could deliver smallpox, tried to give his slaves "just a little freedom".   That never works either, it makes the slaves want more.

You do know you don't have to be a slave to socialism?  You could grow a spine, recognize the truth, and stop promoting misery and hatred.

----------

Pepper Belly (09-26-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> While your OP was on the mark, since there's no point in prosecuting someone who was merely a clerk with no active participation in the death camp, your present post, if posted seriously, shows that you are both incredibly ignorant and incredibly gullible to ignore the documented industrialized mass murder of a minimum of 12 million people by the National Socialist Democratic Workers Party.
> 
> You should be ashamed of your stupidity.


Ashamed of no longer buying all the hype? No, but thank you.

The problem with The Holocaust is that it has become an industry, and while a lot of truly awful events occurred under the Nazi regime, much of what has become "historical" fact is folklore. Plain and simple.

----------


## sooda

> The explosion of the Island of Thera just coincidentally happens just about when the Exodus "miracles" supposedly happened.
> 
> Peligrino draws a MUCH more rational timeline than Velikovksy did in his "Worlds In Collision", and far far more rational than the magic story of God and his special  interest in the descendants of one man.


No it didn't... The timing is all wrong and the Bible doesn't know the name of the Pharaoh.

Exodus is fiction.. Its a morality tale. All during that extended period Sinai and Palestine was a vassal state controlled by the Egyptians who kept Egyptian garrisons in Sinai to protect the Canaanite cities there that were involved in pottery making, mining and metallurgy. They paid tribute to Pharaoh.

Further, today the population of Sinai is less than 800,000.. It couldn't NOT support 2 million people and their herds.. It has very little water and pasture.

The story is silly on its face.....  Why eat manna when the could eat lamb and cook over dung fires?

----------


## Sled Dog

> brought on by ALLIED forces?????
> 
> Care to prove when an ALLIED force EVER starved a prisoner? 
> Best rethink that excuse.
>  It was the Socialist NAZIS that starved people, and not just JEWS.
>  It really sickens me that stupidity takes the place of intelligence.
>  Who put them in concentration camps? The Allies? 
> Tell me, during WW2, when the US ensconced Japanese Americans in camps, did we STARVE them? Did we force them onto slave labor?
> 
> Lord, Liberal idiocy and hatred astounds me!



Actually, the Allied forces weren't all that interested in feeding the captured Germans when they recognized that those same Germans had burned the croplands and destroyed the factories in their retreat, making it damned difficult to feed the civilians.

Tough shit on the Germans, it's not like we don't know who started the war in the first place.

Oh, and when you say "Allied" you include the Soviets....who did a hell of a lot more to their captive krauts than not feed them well.

----------


## Sled Dog

> No it didn't... The timing is all wrong and the Bible doesn't know the name of the Pharaoh.\?


You read the fucking book?

Then you can't discuss it.

Move on, I'm sure it's time you started knocking your forehead on the ground with your ass pointing away from Mecca.

----------

GreenEyedLady (09-26-2015)

----------


## Sled Dog

> WTH are you talking about? The truth cuts like a knife. YOU do not understand the word of God. I pity people like you.


Let's put it this way.  The Isrealites are God's CHOSEN people.  Still are and have always been.   God doesn't like people that hate, and I'm betting She certainly doesn't like people who hate jews without cause.

Didn't Jesus beg god to forgive the Jews, for they knew not what they did?

----------

GreenEyedLady (09-26-2015)

----------


## sooda

> You read the fucking book?
> 
> Then you can't discuss it.
> 
> Move on, I'm sure it's time you started knocking your forehead on the ground with your ass pointing away from Mecca.


Its nonsense.. The Sea people.. from the Greek Islands settled along the north coast of Palestine.. and that caused a Canaanite migration into the hill country... The symbiotic relationships between villagers and Bedouin was disrupted.. and somebody had to grow grains. The Red Sea didn't "part".. Yam Suf is about crossing out of chaos and out of the Ignorance of God.

----------


## Sled Dog

> If I find this offensive...and I'm as far from Jewish as any Calabrese can be...then I can only imagine how a Jew feels when they come across this site. What must they think of the rest of us???


Hopefully they are smart enough to recognize that this site is carefully moderated to protect freedom of thought, and that most of the posters are rejecting the anti-Semitic nonsense from both Left and Right.

Sooda hates the joo because she's a muslime and been ordered to do so by the Baby Raping Profit.

Only God knows why Roadmaster does.  Clearly there's no Biblical injunction to hate ANYONE.   She needs someone, not me the Atheist, obviously, to re-educate her on what the New Testament is really about, which is personal acceptance of guilt for sin, repentance for sin, and forgiveness of others for their sins.   It was Jesus that said "Love thy neighbor as thyself", wasn't it?   I do not believe Jesus was talking about just the family in the house next door.

THAT is the tremendous difference between Judaism and Christianity, and the interstellar gulf, not intergalactic gulf between what Jesus taught and what islame claims the "Prophet Jesus" taught.  Islame is clearly nothing but hatred in a political power matrix, and only loosely based on it's Judaic roots.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Its nonsense.. The Sea people.. from the Greek Islands settled along the north coast of Palestine.. and that caused a Canaanite migration into the hill country... The symbiotic relationships between villagers and Bedouin was disrupted.. and somebody had to grow grains. The Red Sea didn't "part".. Yam Suf is about crossing out of chaos and out of the Ignorance of God.


Did you read the fucking book?

Then you can't discuss it.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Ashamed of no longer buying all the hype? No, but thank you.
> 
> The problem with The Holocaust™ is that it has become an industry, and while a lot of truly awful events occurred under the Nazi regime, much of what has become "historical" fact is folklore. Plain and simple.


Actually, the "historical fact" of how the National Socialist murdered twelve million people in industrialized death camps isn't going to go away just because fools don't want to believe it.

Facts are funny like that.

----------

GreenEyedLady (09-26-2015),RMNIXON (09-26-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Actually, the "historical fact" of how the National Socialist murdered twelve million people in industrialized death camps isn't going to go away just because fools don't want to believe it.
> 
> Facts are funny like that.


Even that is not a fact because the numbers are inflated. Doesn't mean it didn't happen, but it does mean numbers have been cooked, like the magic 6 Million.

If you can find a copy, I recommend a book called DEBATING THE HOLOCAUST. It goes into far more detail than I have any interest in posting and arguing about.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Let's put it this way.  *The Isrealites are God's CHOSEN people*.  Still are and have always been.   God doesn't like people that hate, and I'm betting She certainly doesn't like people who hate jews without cause.
> 
> Didn't Jesus beg god to forgive the Jews, for they knew not what they did?


And this nonsense is why we suck Israeli dick and shed American blood throughout the Middle East. 

Get real.

----------


## Roadmaster

> You pretty much show your twisted ignorance every time you open your bigoted mouth about the Talmud. Jewish scholars continue to sit and learn and argue about the Talmud and the various Talmudic Rabbis' opinions. You speak about it as if there is only one opinion about everything in that collection of writings and when you see contradictions and differing opinions you use that to bolster your festering hate.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  Yes there is only one truth and He is called Christ and His book the Bible. Bigot for not liking a book that not only curses Christ and says He is in hell, but calls the Bible lies. Oh but I should respect those scholars, that is the stupidest thing I have heard. You hate Christ too if you respect that book.

----------

Pepper Belly (09-26-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Let's put it this way.  The Isrealites are God's CHOSEN people.  Still are and have always been.   God doesn't like people that hate, and I'm betting She certainly doesn't like people who hate jews without cause.
> 
> Didn't Jesus beg god to forgive the Jews, for they knew not what they did?


 The Bible is talking about spiritual Israel. The Israelites in the OT believed in the Lord.

----------


## sooda

> You read the fucking book?
> 
> Then you can't discuss it.
> 
> Move on, I'm sure it's time you started knocking your forehead on the ground with your ass pointing away from Mecca.


Look at a map, genius.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Look at a map, genius.


Read the fucking book.

Then you can discuss it.

Just remember, Rodents and their socialism and damn fool women that defend islame are no less stupid than the morons that believed the planet Venus precipitated the Exodus by almost colliding with the Earth.

----------


## Sled Dog

> The Bible is talking about spiritual Israel. The Israelites in the OT believed in the Lord.


Oh.

So what you're saying is that the Bible is metaphorical and not the literal truth.

I suspected you did.

----------


## Sled Dog

> And this nonsense is why we suck Israeli dick and shed American blood throughout the Middle East. 
> 
> Get real.


I didn't know you liked to suck dick.

But it sure explains a lot.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Oh.
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Bible is metaphorical and not the literal truth.
> 
> I suspected you did.


Are you Jewish?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I didn't know you liked to suck dick.
> 
> But it sure explains a lot.


It actually explains why the Kristols and Krauthammers dictate our foreign policy. 

Think on that while your BF Bibi explodes in your mouth.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Oh.
> 
> So what you're saying is that the Bible is metaphorical and not the literal truth.
> 
> I suspected you did.


 No He explains not all of Israel is Israel and not all Israel is from Israel. When we are saved our spirit is saved not the flesh. Spiritual Israel is His people. Any time He ever used a metaphor He explained. That was not one. That is why He said all of Israel will be saved.

----------


## Roadmaster

> It actually explains why the Kristols and Krauthammers dictate our foreign policy. 
> 
> Think on that while your BF Bibi explodes in your mouth.


 Paul once said because he was having the same problems, he told them to clear their minds of all the lies, fables, whatever you heard and start over. Go to the Word and allow the only one that can teach the Bible the Holy Ghost. If you keep pushing in mans wisdom and fables it will just end up confusing you and He is not a God of confusion. Satans goal is to deceive the whole world. When they use mans wisdom, they think they can't judge, use discernment, that they can offer another doctrine into their Church or house, the list is long and never come to realize who Jesus is because they allow men to tell them who don't know Him.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Even that is not a fact because the numbers are inflated. Doesn't mean it didn't happen, but it does mean numbers have been cooked, like the magic 6 Million.
> 
> If you can find a copy, I recommend a book called DEBATING THE HOLOCAUST. It goes into far more detail than I have any interest in posting and arguing about.


Nope, not wasting my time with people who believe the Nazis are innocent trod-upon little darlings.

That 12 million figure stood for decades until the socialists decided to reform their reputation.

Red Kool-Aid, green Kool-Aid, it's all the same poisonous brew.

----------

Northern Rivers (09-26-2015)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Are you Jewish?


Is that relevant to your inability to accept known historical facts?

I don't plan on participating in your attempts to wiggle away.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Paul once said because he was having the same problems, he told them to clear their minds of all the lies, fables, whatever you heard and start over. Go to the Word and allow the only one that can teach the Bible the Holy Ghost. If you keep pushing in mans wisdom and fables it will just end up confusing you and He is not a God of confusion. Satans goal is to deceive the whole world. When they use mans wisdom, they think they can't judge, use discernment, that they can offer another doctrine into their Church or house, the list is long and never come to realize who Jesus is because they allow men to tell them who don't know Him.


You mean the bible that tells you to love your neighbor as yourself?

You don't seem to be working too hard on that commandment from your Savior.

----------

GreenEyedLady (09-26-2015),Northern Rivers (09-28-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> And this nonsense is why we suck Israeli dick and shed American blood throughout the Middle East. 
> 
> Get real.


Just wondering. Are you homosexual?  :Thinking:

----------


## sooda

> Nope, not wasting my time with people who believe the Nazis are innocent trod-upon little darlings.
> 
> That 12 million figure stood for decades until the socialists decided to reform their reputation.
> 
> Red Kool-Aid, green Kool-Aid, it's all the same poisonous brew.


Not exactly... In 1945 they were quoting Holocaust survivor numbers anywhere from 250,000 to 500,000.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Not exactly... In 1945 they were quoting Holocaust survivor numbers anywhere from 250,000 to 500,000.


 And 3,636,000,000 didn't go to Woodstock, either.

----------


## RMNIXON

@sooda

Amazing how the worst people can drag out the truth in others.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Not exactly... In 1945 they were quoting Holocaust survivor numbers anywhere from 250,000 to 500,000.


An airplane crashed in Krakow Poland.   All but ten died.

Where did they bury the survivors?

In Israel, right?

----------


## Roadmaster

> You mean the bible that tells you to love your neighbor as yourself?
> 
> You don't seem to be working too hard on that commandment from your Savior.


 At least I know what it means.

----------


## Sled Dog

> At least I know what it means.


Of course you do.

That's why you hate your neighbors, because in Opposite Land "Love" = "Hate".

----------


## Roadmaster

> Of course you do.
> 
> That's why you hate your neighbors, because in Opposite Land "Love" = "Hate".


 I rebuke their doctrine as He said.

----------


## Sled Dog

> I rebuke their doctrine as He said.


No.  You hate THEM, personally, in direct opposition to what your Lord commanded you to do.

----------

GreenEyedLady (09-26-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> No.  You hate THEM, personally, in direct opposition to what your Lord commanded you to do.


 I rebuke their doctrine but according to Him I love them because I tell them the truth. It is the ones who don't tell them the truth that hate them. So mans views and His are different. But I do hate evil and a lying tongue. An enemy is someone you may fight in a war, then when it's over you shouldn't hate them. No where does He say to love evil and wicked people. I know what He expects from me and what He doesn't. They use that same thing on gays. Either you support their evil or you hate them. I rebuke gays too. So it doesn't bother me for people to say I hate them in mans terms.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Is that relevant to your inability to accept known historical facts?
> 
> I don't plan on participating in your attempts to wiggle away.


Wiggle away? You think you have the corner on facts? Don't make me laugh, again.

I asked if you were Jewish because of your belief that the Jews are The Chosen. If you are Jewish, it shows your arrogance. If you aren't, it shows your stupidity that you would willingly supplicate before another person's tribe.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Wiggle away? You think you have the corner on facts? Don't make me laugh, again.
> 
> I asked if you were Jewish because of your belief that the Jews are The Chosen. If you are Jewish, it shows your arrogance. If you aren't, it shows your stupidity that you would willingly supplicate before another person's tribe.


No. You attempted to divert the discussion because the facts weren't your friends any more.

So now I have your number and while the number zero is a very impressive number in mathematics, it's not some a man should aim to become.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> No. You attempted to divert the discussion because the facts weren't your friends any more.
> 
> So now I have your number and while the number zero is a very impressive number in mathematics, it's not some a man should aim to become.


You are free to disagree, but only one of us has been on both sides of this debate and it ain't you.

People who think the Jews are god's chosen people are mentally ill. Were it not for such a moronic attitude, the US would leave Israel to sink or swim on its own and all the blood shed by Americans soldiers could be avoided. Using The Holocaust™ as a tool of manipulation is part and parcel of all this Zionist lunacy, and the Jews use Christians in order to make the whole machine run, because without them, Israel is flying solo.

It's all one big stinking mess with the US taking it up the shitter time and again, thanks to NeoCon foreign policy and people such as yourself who are ignorant or evil, depending on where exactly you fall into the shit stew.

You words are regurgitating pretty much the entire talk radio/Fox News spectrum, and you have the gall to call me a zero? LMFAO.

----------

Invayne (09-27-2015)

----------


## sotmfs

> You are free to disagree, but only one of us has been on both sides of this debate and it ain't you.
> 
> People who think the Jews are god's chosen people are mentally ill. Were it not for such a moronic attitude, the US would leave Israel to sink or swim on its own and all the blood shed by Americans soldiers could be avoided. Using The Holocaust™ as a tool of manipulation is part and parcel of all this Zionist lunacy, and the Jews use Christians in order to make the whole machine run, because without them, Israel is flying solo.
> 
> It's all one big stinking mess with the US taking it up the shitter time and again, thanks to NeoCon foreign policy and people such as yourself who are ignorant or evil, depending on where exactly you fall into the shit stew.
> 
> You words are regurgitating pretty much the entire talk radio/Fox News spectrum, and you have the gall to call me a zero? LMFAO.


Which people does god choose? Christians,many anyway,probably believe they are the chosen.

----------

Northern Rivers (09-28-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Very profound understanding of Jews:

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I rebuke their doctrine but according to Him I love them because I tell them the truth. It is the ones who don't tell them the truth that hate them. So mans views and His are different. But I do hate evil and a lying tongue. An enemy is someone you may fight in a war, then when it's over you shouldn't hate them. No where does He say to love evil and wicked people. I know what He expects from me and what He doesn't. They use that same thing on gays. Either you support their evil or you hate them. I rebuke gays too. So it doesn't bother me for people to say I hate them in mans terms.


You are lying. You SAID...plain as DAY..."I hate Jews." Now...you LOVE Jews??? Because they are evil and wicked people?????  :Geez:

----------

GreenEyedLady (09-28-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> You mean the bible that tells you to love your neighbor as yourself?
> 
> You don't seem to be working too hard on that commandment from your Savior.


DING!!!  https://www.google.com.au/search?q=i...FYkWlAodte0GRw

----------


## Northern Rivers

> It actually explains why the Kristols and Krauthammers dictate our foreign policy. 
> 
> Think on that while your BF Bibi explodes in your mouth.


Matey...you ever BEEN to the ME...or Israel???????? In Iz...you can "be yourself". Anywhere else over there in that insane asylum sand pit 4th world poophole you have to be whatever the local imam says you gotta be. In Jordan...I was accosted by some would-be thugs that were convinced I was a Jew (I'm a wop from Calabria) and I was about to get me a trip back to Iz on a stretcher...no matter WHAT my Jordanian associate (Moslem) said to them...until we all stepped around the corner in a building recess so I could "show them" I wasn't Jewish.

My word...what a backwater of your average septic leach field. They are uncivilised savages. How do you think my friend and I felt once back in Israel????? The angst in the region...indeed, mostly caused BY Israel...is their self-preservation. They'd like nothing better than the settlements to bloom and both Gaza and the WB to shrink. So do I.

Other than that...pick a side. Israel...or The Caliphate. Them's the cards that are on the table..... :Headbang:

----------


## Roadmaster

> You are lying. You SAID...plain as DAY..."I hate Jews." Now...you LOVE Jews??? Because they are evil and wicked people?????


 I don't hate myself because I would be considered an Israelite  in DNA. I hate evil and wicked people they are vipers. I never said I hated Jews that is real Jews not the ones of satan.

----------


## Roadmaster

But it doesn't matter I hate the ones who hate Christ. I have no problems saying this.

----------


## Roadmaster

> You are lying. You SAID...plain as DAY..."I hate Jews." Now...you LOVE Jews??? Because they are evil and wicked people?????


Right if they are evil and wicked. I hate them with a passion the sons of satan. You won't change me.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I don't hate myself because I would be considered an Israelite  in DNA. I hate evil and wicked people they are vipers. I never said I hated Jews that is real Jews not the ones of satan.


Obviously, you don't read your own posts..... :Thinking:

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Right if they are evil and wicked. I hate them with a passion the sons of satan. You won't change me.


Nobody wants to change you. Your sort are thinning out so we're okay with the remnants of draconian religious doctrine. ISIS needs a foil, anyway. You folks are becomming like those esoteric strains of plague that now only exist in little vials the government has tucked away for a rainy day......

----------


## Roadmaster

> Obviously, you don't read your own posts.....


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  No you keep thinking I am ashamed of His word. I will call them a viper if they are one. I don't back down. He said one of His is worth many warriors or strong men. I am not afraid to say what He said.

----------


## Roadmaster

I was called by Him at a young age. I love the Jewish people and hope they find Christ and the Muslims. I am not afraid of your labels. I hate evil where ever. And I will bodily tell them  and rebuke them. You think you bother me with your hate %%%. It just makes me stronger. I serve Jesus and Him only.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Nobody wants to change you. Your sort are thinning out so we're okay with the remnants of draconian religious doctrine. ISIS needs a foil, anyway. You folks are becomming like those esoteric strains of plague that now only exist in little vials the government has tucked away for a rainy day......


No dear fellow we are rising. You hate when you meet one. You won't win. Christians are going to win. I have a love for my brothers and sisters. As the Indians say we are on the winning side.

----------

Invayne (09-28-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

My brothers and sisters

----------


## NuYawka

smdh

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Which people does god choose? Christians,many anyway,probably believe they are the chosen.


God does not choose people, people choose God.

----------


## sotmfs

> God does not choose people, people choose God.


God told you that?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> God told you that?


Logic tells me that.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Logic tells me that.


Logic...doesn't work when confronted with the fact that the Bible proclaims the Israelites to be God's chosen people.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Logic...doesn't work when confronted with the fact that the Bible proclaims the Israelites to be God's chosen people.


Keep drinking. Oh, and send your own stupid children to fight in the Middle East for a country as far from biblical principles as is possible.

----------


## sooda

> God told you that?


Most Jews make the distinction that God did not choose them.. they chose God.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Most Jews make the distinction that God did not choose them.. they chose God.


Everyone chooses God, or not. Free will starts right there.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Keep drinking. Oh, and send your own stupid children to fight in the Middle East for a country as far from biblical principles as is possible.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  They were His chosen people, the Israelites. See Jacobs name was changed to Israel. Those that believed in the Lord like he did were called Israelites and the tribes were named after his sons. Those that cursed him were cursed, those that blessed him were blessed. Same with Abraham, Moses and those two were Hebrews. That is why Jesus said, He was an Israelite and Hebrew. He wasn't talking about that land. People use mans wisdom instead of His. That is how they get all confused. Every Christian today are Israelites.

----------


## Invayne

> I don't hate myself because I would be considered an Israelite  in DNA. I hate evil and wicked people they are vipers. I never said I hated Jews that is real Jews not the ones of satan.


You mean the commie Bolshevik Khazarian pretend-Jews?  :Wink:

----------


## Invayne

> Logic...doesn't work when confronted with the fact that the Bible proclaims the Israelites to be God's chosen people.


Unfortunately those murderous, Jesus hating fakes are not the Israelites of the Bible...LMAO!!

Hey, if God "chooses" them, that doesn't say a helluva for Him, does it?

----------


## Invayne

> Most Jews make the distinction that God did not choose them.. they chose God.


Bullshit.

----------


## Invayne

Sing along!

----------

Roadmaster (09-28-2015)

----------


## sotmfs

> Unfortunately those murderous, Jesus hating fakes are not the Israelites of the Bible...LMAO!!
> 
> Hey, if God "chooses" them, that doesn't say a helluva for Him, does it?


Really? You are an expert on Judaism?

----------

